# Cat Pee



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Customer called me, is buying an old house. Previous owner had about a dozen cats. If you are fortunate, you *Cant* imagine the smell.

It's all hardwood floors. Customer is willing to rip them all out and do new hardwood if it eliminates the smell.

Wondering though. If I strip and sand the floors, treat them with some anti-smell stuff, and seal them, will that get rid of the smell?

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

SamM said:


> Customer called me, is buying an old house. Previous owner had about a dozen cats. If you are fortunate, you *Cant* imagine the smell.
> 
> It's all hardwood floors. Customer is willing to rip them all out and do new hardwood if it eliminates the smell.
> 
> ...


Been There Done that ...Rip em....


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Cat pee from a dozen cat's?  
I'd rip em out for sure.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

If there was a high concentration of urine deposited into the wood I'm not sure you could refinish them evenly. The ammonia would be absorbed into the fibers and there is no way you could sand that out. You would also have to consider male cats and the possibility of spray not just urine deposits.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

r4r&r said:


> You would also have to consider male cats and the possibility of spray not just urine deposits.


Yep, there's a good chance that 1-2 ft up the walls etc have been sprayed heavily as well. Had a customer with way too many cats also. They ruined the bottoms of cabinets, walls, doors.....I don't have to imagine the smell.....even hanging ceiling fans meant I was going to leave with that smell all over me


----------



## THRemodeling (May 22, 2011)

been there all too often. Just like everyone else said, rip them out and baseboards and trim too. I have done many houses like that and as soon as you think you got it all it get humid and you start smelling it again.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Cool stuff.

Second floor has a little odor, not too bad. Was mostly carpets that were taken out. Think sanding will fix them (since the smell is quite mild there)?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Another thread of the year vote :laughing:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

No way bud tear them all out and I mean all. Then prime all the floors with oil paint preferably original kilz. before you install the new stuff. Its the only way to make sure that the smell doesn't return. and pray that you don't smell it even after that. If you can your tearing out 2 feet of drywall around every room.

I hope that the guy got it for a real good price considering the damage he has to repair.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Good stuff. Was hoping maybe there was another way but this isn't something we wanna do half-a$$ed. I'll let my client know.

And yeah Greg. Price is about half what it would be worth otherwise.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

The problem with most cat urine products is that they only neutralize the ammonia, but do not kill bacteria that keeps growing over time as it feeds on the enzyme crystals in the dried stain. So, I would be on the side that says to forget trying different formulas of hydrogen peroxide, vinegar, etc. as it is a waste of effort.

However .......

I have not tried this (as I do not have 12 cats, thank goodness ), but I have heard that Microban works like a charm. Contractors here who do insurance work will be familiar with Microban for cleaning basement sewer back-ups and for smoke/fire damage insurance claims. If this stuff can clean a basement swimming pool of poop, then it seems feasible that it can take care of wood that is urine-soaked through to the sub-floor.

I am not 100% confident that I am repeating what I heard correctly, so maybe a contractor who uses Microban can confirm this: There are different Microban products. You need a product from their commercial line and not home consumer line. Don't use an anti-microbial version as this is only a preventative formula to stop bacteria from growing. You need to get one that has bactericide in it as this is the formula that will actually kill the bacteria. Unfortunately, I don't know the name of the exact Microban product that would be best to use; again, hopefully another CT member who knows these products can help out.

I see that everyone so far has said to rip up the floors, but maybe this is worth a try; and if it doesn't work then you can always still rip up the floors. If you do try it, would you mind posting the results so that we know if this actually works or not.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

You need to look at a full repaint as well, maybe even full prime and paint. I mean ceilings and all. That odor permeates everything. If there are curtains trash 'em. As said any ply sub floor seal it same with concrete slab. When you're done leave an airwick or the like in each room and I wouldn't warranty it against the smell coming back either or you could loose your shirt on it.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I did carpet cleaning for four years and Microban is great stuff but it will only help so much. I would imagine with a dozen cats a Microban treatment would only be a temporary reprisal.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Not something I can risk.

New floors, subfloor sealed (when I mentioned the subfloors might be bad, he suggested tearing them out). Full paint (primed with Kilz) and new trim.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Strongly recommend replacing the supply ducts as well...


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh yeah just remembered had one, just the one mind you, that male cat sprayed into plug boxes. Took forever to figure out where it was. Pulled outlets cleaned romex and inside of box with Microban, put new plates on (too cheap to clean just replaced) and problem solved. 

For those that are curious he sprayed the wall and it ran behind the plate into the box.

It was the worst one I ever did, we even had to replace sheet vinyl in the kitchen.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

r4r&r said:


> You need to look at a full repaint as well, maybe even full prime and paint. I mean ceilings and all. That odor permeates everything.


Yep. Use an oil base stain blocking primer. It will help that odor Big Time! :thumbsup:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

yes to all above, there is some celver folk here!.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I think im gonna pass on the chinese food tonight . :no:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tear the floors out then try this on the sub-floor:

http://www.scoe10x.com/Scripts/SCOE10X-Odor-Eliminator.asp


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Wait until you sand anything. It is probably worse the than the smell you have now!!!!


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

salvaging the floors and making them livable/presentable is subjective...

sanding and hiding the smell is another...yes you can..

I've done it dozens of times..i do it for a living...daily


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

read through the thread completely.

you never mentioned being soaked all the way through to subfloor and personally, i have NEVER seen this happen..again NEVER.
is it impossible?

I dont know.

.but since floors are my living and i have done my share of swimming in, picking up sh#t and removing carpets soaked in piss,I am willing to wager I have seen more than previous posters..no challenge or disrespect intended..but I DO floors.

floors are what i do...wood floors are my specialty..I have salvaged plenty of floors where previous floor guys told owners they couldn't be done or would continue to smell.

what i cant tell you based on your posts if the floors are salvageable to a livable condition..but they probably are..just depends if the work necessary is worth it compared to replacement..like anything else..


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Cat urine is nasty. Like others have said r&r things. If you desire to check other areas you can use a black light. The urine will glow if you need help with a scope. Just be careful with a black light, they can be quite scary.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

:gun_bandana::gun_bandana:Cats ...


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

oh yea..1 other thing to consider..

i have yet to be in a mulitmillion dollar house that was infested in piss and with 12 cats...these are usually lower income homes, lower middle class at best, who wont have the money to replace.

lets keep it real..

you will be masking and putting cheap carpet most likely.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

As stated above, cats can be real nasty critters.

alot will have to do with how well the floors were sealed (urathaned previously) the better the shape the less issue it is.

On a rental house with so-so floors and a pee problem I was able to mop with 50/50 bleach and water several times. Apply a mop on coat of gym floor sealer, then sand and re-urathane. The sealer went into the little cracks and voids

Had the $ been there I would have replaced it all and bleached the subfloor.


----------

